# J0702 - injection code



## suzposten (Feb 15, 2011)

Is anyone using J0702, injection code?  If so, what mg are you using it for, and what do you do if you have an amount in the injection that does not match the code requirements?


----------



## twosmek (Feb 15, 2011)

the code is for 3 mg which equals 0.5 cc of Betamethasone/Celestone.  My md typically injects 15 mg or 2.5 cc in the larger joints so then I would charge J0702 x 5. I try to get them to list MG instead of CC but doesn't always work. Had to check the medication bottles to find out the formula. 

and for J3301 1 cc equals 40 mg for Kenalog. Just in case you need to know that as well. 

Hope this helps.


----------

